
So you wanna start a conference...: In Da Beginning - craigkerstiens
http://www.jasonamyers.com/so-you-wanna-conference/
======
byamit
I've been involved with a couple conferences before and agree with
wholeheartedly with the post.

    
    
      As a conference chair, you’re responsible for delivering on every promise to the attendees and sponsors! Stop and reread that line.
    

This is key. I've seen situations where teams bring on too many volunteers who
promise all sorts of things. The chair is optimistic at the beginning since
they have a large team. Eventually, about 1/3rd of the team will flake and the
chair is left holding the bag. The remaining volunteers are pushed to uphold
all the promises and the stress collects.

It'd be great if you write a follow up post going into more details about your
experience.

~~~
jam-python
I'm gonna write a series of posts breaking down the chunks of the work and
experiences. This is just the first.

